

Show HN: Decode a GIF blinking in Morse code - hinathan
https://github.com/hinathan/blinkingmorse

======
hinathan
The Prometheus movie website has a blinking star that's showing Morse code as
a hint to more teaser content. Take that animated gif, break it into frames,
pull out the primary color from each frame's histogram, then requantize the
time-variant signal into buckets to finally back out a clean Morse code
sequence and then map that into letters and numbers. Fun!

~~~
Heliosmaster
Where exactly is this blinking star? I can't seem to find it..

~~~
hinathan
Click the [About Us] panel of the unlabeled pulldown menu on the
<https://www.weylandindustries.com/> site, then it's to the lower left of the
planet image. It's a HTML site that loads links in-page without changing the
url at all, so I can't link directly, hiss.

------
drhowarddrfine
Many of us ham radio operators can hear morse at pretty high speeds but I
remember being on a bus with a friend who was well known for being the best of
the best. He was staring at an ad for the longest time before I interrupted
him to ask why.

There was some morse printed on the ad, just one line, but because we are so
used to listening to morse, interpreting it visually took far longer.

